# Happy Birthday Joshua



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 02-26-2010:

-Joshua (born 1979, Age: 31)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden

Only 31??? Wow!

Happy Birthday, brother.


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday, Joshua!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Webservant

W00t! Happy Birthday!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Happy Birthday!


----------



## a mere housewife

Happy Birthday you so and so, and this and that. We're so grateful for you


----------



## Ivan

Have a sweet tea on me.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

Welcome to your fourth decade, dear friend!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday Brother


----------



## Herald

rat brains


----------



## Herald

Happy Birthday, brother.


----------



## Wayne

Happy thirty-first Birthday!

[The first wall of decline lies just nine years away. You have been warned.]


----------



## baron

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Happy Birthday brother


----------



## LawrenceU

Oooooooooooo Pig Sooie!
Oooooooooooo Pig Sooie!
Oooooooooooo Pig Sooie!
Joshua!!!


Happy Birthday, brother.

(Note: the above is not an insult. It is the equivalent of a 21 gun salute for some  )


----------



## Scottish Lass

Happy birthday--may God grant you many more!


----------



## coramdeo

Happy Birthday, my friend. God bless you!
Gregg


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## au5t1n

"Now Joshua was old and stricken in years; and the LORD said unto him, Thou art old and stricken in years..." -Joshua 13:1

Happy birthday!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

austinww said:


> "Now Joshua was old and stricken in years; and the LORD said unto him, Thou art old and stricken in years..." -Joshua 13:1
> 
> Happy birthday!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

The Best is yet to Come! Rat Brains. LOL

Happy Birthday Joshy.


----------



## TeachingTulip

Congratulations! Another year spent in the Lord's service . . . another to come! Happy Birthday from the two of us.


----------



## Ne Oublie

Hope you had a great day in the Lord, Josh!


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Josh!* And while you're back there, I'll take a Chick-fil-A Chargrilled Chicken Club sandwich with a Carrot & Raisin Salad and a Sweet Tea. Thanks!


----------



## BobVigneault

Happy Birthday dear one. I will lift an adult beverage to your honor tonight. ( I will also lift it to my lips.... and drink it, wish you were here.)


----------



## KMK

Hbtj!


----------



## TimV

I also thought you were older. Nice to be so wise at a young age!


----------



## dudley

Happy Birthday Joshua!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Happy Birthday Josh!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

HAPPY BDAY JOSHUA!!!!! 31, very young!


----------



## Michael

Happy Birthday Josh!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Happy b-day Josh.


----------



## Galatians220

*HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOSHUA!!!*



Blessings,

Margaret


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Birthday Blessings to You!!!!!!


----------



## kvanlaan

Happy birthday, brother! May the Lord continue to bless you!


----------



## Ruby

Happy day to you, Joshua and may the Lord continue to bless you!
31 is indeed so young.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Many, many happy returns of the day!


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday and yes 31 is very young


----------



## nicnap

Happy belated birthday, brother.


----------



## CNJ

Belated happy birthday! And to think you had the nerve to even think you could use your administrator privileges to delete this! Did your sweet daughter sing happy birthday to you?


----------



## Curt

Oh guru, you are ageless. No, I mean, really.


----------

